# Mockingbird Lane?



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Have there been any new developments concerning the production of the Munsters house?

Also what scale? 

Thanks for any information!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeez...they just announced the fracking thing. Give 'em time. It won't be out till late next year !

It's 1/87 scale....HO !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dirt said:


> Have there been any new developments concerning the production of the Munsters house?
> 
> Also what scale?
> 
> ...


Other than being announced and kept under a sheet at iHobby (they didn't have permission to publicly display it), no.

BTW - your link doesn't work. There should be two slashes after the "http:", not just 1.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Other than being announced and kept under a sheet at iHobby (they didn't have permission to publicly display it), no.
> 
> BTW - your link doesn't work. There should be two slashes after the "http:", not just 1.


Actually, that's not the problem... the whole link code is incorrect.

It's coded:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/www.munsterkoach.com

And should be:
http://www.munsterkoach.com


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Jeez...they just announced the fracking thing. Give 'em time. *It won't be out till late next year !*
> 
> It's 1/87 scale....HO !




I think he may have been asking about the legal/development issues, not just when it would be out.

G.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a little early in the game, I'm sure all issues, legal or otherwise will be worked out,
when Frank's got a tool, he'll display it. (That came out wrong....eh...Oh well you know what i mean.):wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> Actually, that's not the problem... the whole link code is incorrect.
> 
> It's coded:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/www.munsterkoach.com
> ...


If you quote his message then you can see that it's coded as url - http:/www.munsterkoach.com - /url (I left out the [ and ] so it didn't create an actual link. Since it's not coded properly, HT thinks it's an internal link and added the http://www.hobbytalk.com/ bit.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> If you quote his message then you can see that it's coded as url - http:/www.munsterkoach.com - /url (I left out the [ and ] so it didn't create an actual link. Since it's not coded properly, HT thinks it's an internal link and added the http://www.hobbytalk.com/ bit.


Ah, I see what you mean.

You're are indeed right, and I stand corrected. :thumbsup:

G


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

To quote Steve Martin; _"Well, EXCUSE ME!"_

I doubt I've touched a kit in 5-6 years, _(A modified Munster Koach is still on my basement workbench and could use some dusting off.)_ A new Munsters kit sounds like fun. :thumbsup:

Sorry I messed up the website address. If you'd like to visit my site, I'm going to try again below. If I botch it, perhaps you can just copy and paste it into your browser and make the adjustments to the address manually. I hope you enjoy it. It's badly in need of an update, but I've been busy...

Back to the topic at hand... 

FYI: I knew absolutely *nothing* about the planned Moebius Munsters kit. When I happened to stop by last week I had no idea *when* the kit was under the cloth. As far as I know it was months ago. I couldn't tell by looking at that cloth what scale it might have been.

From your answers I discern the following:
1.) The legal issues haven't been resolved. _When they are would it be correct to assume somebody who knows more than me about it, would post an announcement here?_
2.) It will be made in 1/87 scale. _Wow, that's small. I was hoping they'd opt for the 1/64 size so the diecast cars could be used in dioramas._

Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

From what was posted earlier, the only 'legal issue' involved is that the licensor hasn't approved the model's design yet. Once that's done, the cover will come off. The reason it's in 1/87 scale is to match the Polar Lights reissue of the old Aurora Addams Family house kit. (As well as the PL "Psycho" Bates Mansion.)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Plus 1/87 scale allows a lot of HO options if you want to make a weird neighborhood diorama. All you would need to complete the concept is two HO trains having a head on collision in front.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Plus 1/87 scale allows a lot of HO options if you want to make a weird neighborhood diorama. All you would need to complete the concept is two HO trains having a head on collision in front.


That would be more appropriate for the Addam's Family house. Gomez loved to crash his electric trains in the play room.

Bob K.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

I see. Of course _they_ didn't have notable cars, to speak of. I hope somebody decides a 1/84 Koach and Dragula would be a good idea. 

Thanks for the replies! Stop by the website if you get a chance.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Dirt said:


> I see. Of course _they_ didn't have notable cars, to speak of. I hope somebody decides a 1/84 Koach and Dragula would be a good idea.
> 
> Thanks for the replies! Stop by the website if you get a chance.
> 
> ...


(With apologies to the late Andy Rooney):
Ever wonder why it was that the Munsters, who always seemed to be hurting for money, had two fantastically detailed and modified cars that no doubt cost a lot of cash? The Addams Family, who had scads of money, had nothing of the sort except, as I recall, a classic old-style limo?
Could it be that Herman's employers down at the funeral parlor gave them to the family as a bit of advertising?

Jeff
(PS - regardless, the Koach and Dragula still are cool! I remember a TV Guide article on the latter saying it was built from a real, although damaged coffin.)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> (With apologies to the late Andy Rooney):
> Ever wonder why it was that the Munsters, who always seemed to be hurting for money, had two fantastically detailed and modified cars that no doubt cost a lot of cash? The Addams Family, who had scads of money, had nothing of the sort except, as I recall, a classic old-style limo?
> Could it be that Herman's employers down at the funeral parlor gave them to the family as a bit of advertising?
> 
> ...


Lily had the Munster Coach built as a special birthday present for Herman. No doubt something she saved up for. It was built by combining several cars she liked on the lot, into one. The Dragula was built by grandpa in their garage, using pipe organ parts and a "borrowed" coffin from Gateman, Goodbury and Graves, and whatever else he could find to use, so it didn't cost them anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Gateman, Goodbury and Graves HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA love it!

I just love the Munsters, always have since I first watched them all those years ago!

Good clean ghoulish fun! This Munsters house sounds wonderful!!!

Their cars sound like fun too! Are they still around and/or available I wonder?


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Round2/AMT is re-issuing both the Koach and Dragula. They should be available anytime.

There is also a Combo Kit with both cars that includes a metal collectors tin.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

auroralover said:


> Gateman, Goodbury and Graves HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA love it!
> 
> I just love the Munsters, always have since I first watched them all those years ago!
> 
> ...


If you're serious about the Munster's cars, Culttvmanshop has an old AMT Blueprinter set of them for $60.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Munsters-KoachDragula-Blueprinter-set-from-AMT-_p_1114.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dirt said:


> Round2/AMT is re-issuing both the Koach and Dragula. They should be available anytime.
> 
> There is also a Combo Kit with both cars that includes a metal collectors tin.
> 
> ...


Been out for a while now, haven't they?


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Creature Arts made a 1/64 Munsters Mansion Resin Model Kit a few years back


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

John P, the collector tin edition Koach/Dragula has been out for a while, but the individual kits should hit the shelves any time, if they haven't already. I think it's the first time the Dragula kit has been released as a solo kit since the late 60's.

azdacuda, that's actually the size I hoped Moebius would go for. I think 1/87 would be sorta small. We'll see...

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess age hasn't been kind to me. I cannot stand to watch the Munsters and Adams Family anymore because I find them so unbearably silly.

Its sad because I loved them as a kid and have fond memories.

Having said that I did buy the combo kit and the house will be a must have!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I actually enjoy the way these shows had their "silly" humor. It was definitely simple and often childish humor but in many ways that appeals to me. The in your face, snide, cynical, and often nasty humor on so many shows today just ingrates on me. I'm not a prude but I guess I've always found in-your-face antics somewhat abhorrent. I hope this isn't considered political! LOL That being said I did find that the Addams Family had a bit more mature humor than the Munsters but I still enjoy those old shows and likely a good part of that pleasure is remembering them from childhood. I will definitely be picking up a Moebius Munsters house when it comes out. I hope Frank shows a picture of the prototype soon.

Bob K.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Munsters Scratch built*

Heres The mansion I scratchbuilt a few years back probobly in O scale.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

excellent job King, any pics of the inside?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I actually enjoy the way these shows had their "silly" humor. It was definitely simple and often childish humor but in many ways that appeals to me. The in your face, snide, cynical, and often nasty humor on so many shows today just ingrates on me. I'm not a prude but I guess I've always found in-your-face antics somewhat abhorrent. I hope this isn't considered political! LOL That being said I did find that the Addams Family had a bit more mature humor than the Munsters but I still enjoy those old shows and likely a good part of that pleasure is remembering them from childhood. I will definitely be picking up a Moebius Munsters house when it comes out. I hope Frank shows a picture of the prototype soon.
> 
> Bob K.


I just bought the whole series sets of both shows, and they just make me laugh. Just so silly. And sometimes I really need silly. And being silly as Fred Gwynne did with Herman, well, not many could pull that off!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> excellent job King, any pics of the inside?


Over my limit on pixels I guess,Would'nt load.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Although I still enjoy watching _The Addams Family_ and _The Munsters_, I've always preferred the former. I think this is because _The Addams Family_ had two distinct advantages over _The Munsters_:

First, the same person, Sidney Lanfield, directed 48 of _The Addams Family_'s 64 episodes, which gave the show more consistency throughout the run of the series.

Second, the writers were more constrained with the characters on _The Munsters_. Everyone is familiar with the Frankenstein Monster, Dracula, Dracula's daughter, etc., so the writers has some limitations in dealing with each of those characters and their histories (despite Grandpa Dracula running around in broad daylight ). With _The Addams Family_ the writers had only a few Charles Addams cartoons to guide them, so the writers and actors had more liberty to make up the characters as they went, which gave them license to do almost whatever they wanted with them.

Also, watching _The Munsters_ as an adult, I realized _every single gag_ is telegraphed--you can see it coming long before they get to it, which seriously lessens the impact of the joke.

Getting back to the "1313 Mockingbird Lane" kit, I sincerely hope Moebius keeps it in-scale with the Addams Family and Psycho house kits, and I look forward to it's release; a styrene version of this house is long overdue in my opinion.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am sure that they'll keep it 1:87 scale to match the Addams Family and Psycho house kits ... and add the cross-sales potential for all of the HO scale model train enthusiasts. 1:64 scale might be great for parking a diecast car in front of the house, but far fewer people are going to buy the house to match their cars than will buy it to match their existing houses and train layouts.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you, Ernie and James, for the info and links. Don't have the money right now but I'm glad to see these cars are still around. I wonder if anyone here has pimped these babies out?


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Regarding the Munsters' finances and having two hot rod cars; they are known for renting out rooms to boarders, such as Chester, the detective!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And let's not forget the family money from Munster Hall in England.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Latest Developements??*

Anyone heard anything on this?? Any more rumors or details on the kit??


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The rumor is that it won't be out until late next year, it's in HO scale, and that they can't show it publicly yet.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Highly anticipated*

A preview of the box art would be cool. Would'nt it be great if it came with an interior as close as possible as to what they could get,and a nice spooky yard.. . The PL J2 was great. Moebius may be a tad better.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

KINGZILLA said:


> A preview of the box art would be cool. Would'nt it be great if it came with an interior as close as possible as to what they could get,and a nice spooky yard.. . The PL J2 was great. Moebius may be a tad better.




In HO Scale? 1/87th would be far too tiny for that level of detail.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

KINGZILLA said:


> The PL J2 was great. Moebius may be a tad better.


What.......:freak: :drunk:  :freak: :drunk:


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

teslabe said:


> What.......:freak: :drunk:  :freak: :drunk:


 Well what I mean is that if PL did such a good job on the j2 (I have that one that's why) Moebius (who did the new J2 with such great detail by the way which I don't have yet) A munsters house would look great,but yeah in HO scale that could be tough.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

KINGZILLA said:


> Well what I mean is that if PL did such a good job on the j2 (I have that one that's why) Moebius (who did the new J2 with such great detail by the way which I don't have yet) .


First, please believe me, I meant no disrespect, I was just shocked anyone could make that kind of statement. Wait til you get, then open the Moebius
J-2. You will see that, at least IMHO, the PL offering was a toy at best, where 
as the Moebius kit is a proper treatment of our favorite ship......:thumbsup:
Again, I hope I didn't offend anyone........:wave:


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

teslabe said:


> First, please believe me, I meant no disrespect, I was just shocked anyone could make that kind of statement. Wait til you get, then open the Moebius
> J-2. You will see that, at least IMHO, the PL offering was a toy at best, where
> as the Moebius kit is a proper treatment of our favorite ship......:thumbsup:
> Again, I hope I didn't offend anyone........:wave:


 Oh you're fine. From what I saw of the Moebius J2,it looked awesome. When I first saw the first images of the interior,it looked like the upper deck was a bit small as far as the room in the upper deck is concerned,but after is was assembled in the pics I saw,it is truly AWESOME. Maybe sometime I'll get it.Just a bit out of my budget that's all.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Any updates regarding the Moebius Munster house? Pictures, etc? Thanks!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

There's some info about it on CultTVMan's website (selling a ghostly green exclusive). I think there is a picture on the Moebius Models Facebook account (but I think it's the same old picture that was floating around - from January 12).


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I preordered one. I wonder if they are going to sell prepainted ones later with the front brick wall and gate.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

No brick wall, and no gate. That will have to be left up to the aftermarket folks. Oh ,.........no garage or other out buildings either.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That would be a good time for everyone to buy some sculpy and start scratch building. No better way to learn how to sculpt and how hard can a brick wall be? Some evergreen rod for the gate, some trees from train suppliers etc.
That will certainly be my plan :thumbsup:.
James


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance - but - what is evergreen rod ?? I am picturing something like sprue?


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Evergreen is a company that produces all sorts of plastic sheeting and rods, suitable for any number of things.

Here's the link: http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/

Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The gate problem reminds me of those old wood kits where you had to carve a car from a block of wood.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Does anybody have a good picture of the gate/ironwork so some of the scratch builders here can make the gate?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Sounds like a good opportunity for a photoetch add-on...


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks BatFanMan for the info and link !!!


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

This is the best one I could find quickly. Not as clear as I had hoped...











My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

A little off topic, but I guess NBC is doing a Munsters reboot called "Mockingbird Lane". Don't know that that's a good thing, but could sell a few more models.

You can see the new house here...
http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/04/12/munsters-mockingbird-lane/2/


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The reboot is not anything like the Munsters we know and love - beware!

Larry


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Anybody know how the Mockingbird Lane kit is progressing?

Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hopefully there will be news at Wonderfest this weekend.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, I'm itching to get my hands on this kit! I wonder if it will have window decals similar to Addams Family House,and Psyhco House?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

There was an assembled Mockingbird Lane test shot on display at Wonderfest. More mold revisions are being done in China.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Has a release date been established, yet? Just wondering... 

Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I think CultTVMan has indicated they will be out in October.

Larry


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Cool! Steve should know... 

Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

According to Cult's site "In a week or 2" along with The Ironman War Machine and Blackbeard.

The Week of Halloween for the Glow version

Life is Good


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I heard from Mace at Moebius that Munster's House, War Machine and the Batman figure set have cleared customs and are shipping from the west coast this week, so a few more weeks until they hit brick and mortar! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> I heard from Mace at Moebius that Munster's House, War Machine and the Batman figure set have cleared customs and are shipping from the west coast this week, so a few more weeks until they hit brick and mortar! :thumbsup:
> Tom


Wha' is new in replacement heads, I won't be at Chiller this year.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I found this website some time ago. The artwork created of the Munster's House and its past incarnations is amazing. You might want to check it out.

http://artofrobertrowe.blogspot.com/search/label/Munsters House


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I just saw on CultTVman that the reigning genius of Photo Etching has come up with an add on to the Munster house. If I read it correctly, and I've been known to be wrong from time to time, the add-on includes the front gate, front fence on both sides of the gate and the two lengths of resin brick wall, weather vain, tv antenna, gingerbread for the one of the roofs and shadow masters :woohoo:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> I just saw on CultTVman that the reigning genius of Photo Etching has come up with an add on to the Munster house. If I read it correctly, and I've been known to be wrong from time to time, the add-on includes the front gate, front fence on both sides of the gate and the two lengths of resin brick wall, weather vain, tv antenna, gingerbread for the one of the roofs and shadow masters :woohoo:


Well, you ARE wrong ... they're shadow Casters, not Masters 

BTW - the gates are hinged :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Speaking of WRONG, I misread Mace's email, and those kits have started heading east THIS week! Sorry for any problems this may have caused...
Tom


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> BTW - the gates are hinged :thumbsup:


And they work beautifully:thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Well, you ARE wrong ... they're shadow Casters, not Masters
> 
> BTW - the gates are hinged ]
> 
> ...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just paid for my 3 standard kits from CultTVman tonight....
They are being shipped this week!!!
I'm getting one of those Haunted House detail set from Paragrafix/BHP and
I'm building my own gate and yard for the others...going to be a cool dio!
Mcdee


----------

